# crawfish



## trialskid (Aug 6, 2004)

i added a crayfish to my tank today. I have 4 1 - 2" rb's in there and now they seem to be pretty scared. Should i remove him or keep him in the tank?
thanks


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

How big is the Crawfish? 2 things can happen.. the Crawfish can go after your babies while asleep and may kill it if possible, or it can live peacefully till your Ps get bigger and go after it.


----------



## Fresh (Feb 8, 2004)

i'm going with crawfish attacking for 100 please


----------



## trialskid (Aug 6, 2004)

teh crawfish are bigger then the p's


----------



## rbp 4 135 (Mar 2, 2004)

doubt that the cray would try and catch the p's crays usually eat things like dead minnows and stuff, they are only fast in reverse gear not forward


----------



## Fresh (Feb 8, 2004)

Fresh said:


> i'm going with crawfish attacking for 100 please


 sorry misprint.....

i'll take crawfish taking out your shoal for 500 please


----------



## Fresh (Feb 8, 2004)

rbp 4 135 said:


> doubt that the cray would try and catch the p's crays usually eat things like dead minnows and stuff, they are only fast in reverse gear not forward


 positive?

http://www.piranha-fury.com/forum/pfury/in...showtopic=54567


----------



## trialskid (Aug 6, 2004)

ok , i took him out... hopefully my p's will come out from hiding soon


----------



## zygapophysis (Jul 16, 2004)

trialskid said:


> ok , i took him out... hopefully my p's will come out from hiding soon


 good plan, wait til lthey get a little bigger


----------



## PsychoLes (Jan 8, 2004)

These are the remains of a crayfish when introduced to my P's


----------



## tinylilredbelly's (Jul 27, 2004)

yah, i did the same,, and then i saw my crayfish grab a feeder.. and i was like hell no my p's are gonna be sleeping and im gonna loose them all, so i took out the cray stuck him in the feeder tank.. and he kills a goldfish every so often


----------



## Fresh (Feb 8, 2004)

do they clean out the tank like pleco's? bc i need one for my feeder tank but i want to try something different than a pleco


----------



## MistaFishPimp05 (Jul 28, 2004)

> > i'm going with crawfish attacking for 100 please
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## rbp guy (Apr 19, 2004)

I have a crayfish measuring 7" total from his claws to his tail. He's as big as my biggest rb. He doesn't mess with any of my p's, not even with my smaller 5"ers. Every once in a while, they'll come and take a bite at him and he'll swim away and regenerate lost limbs. I've seen him eat and catch other crayfish, minnows, goldfish, and ghost shrimp.

edit: oh yeah, I would definately take out that crayfish. 1" - 2" p's would like a meal (unless you buy or catch baby crayfish).


----------



## Esoteric (Jul 7, 2004)

Do you think that a small electirc blue crayfish could live in a 55 gallon with 3 raphs and a close to max size Irritan?


----------



## Fresh (Feb 8, 2004)

what size


----------



## NitrousCorvette (May 31, 2004)

Put a fahaka puffer, or arowhead puffer in there, and that crawfish will be history..................and if you leave the puffer in there long enough, he'll disappear too!









[/QUOTE]do they clean out the tank like pleco's? bc i need one for my feeder tank but i want to try something different than a pleco


> They clean and kill. If you wnat a janitor get bamboo shrimp. If you wnat a janitor that'll be a worthless target for you p's to go after, get ghost shrimp. They usually go 10 ghost shrimps for $1.GL


----------



## Fresh (Feb 8, 2004)

Fresh said:


> bc i need one for my feeder tank


 read carefully and look at my sig


----------



## DaBreeZe (May 11, 2004)

hey nitvette why are u always talking about ur dam gay puffers man

and crayfish are good cleaners but dont get algae growth i have a crawdad in my feeder tank (death row) and i had him scince he was about 1.5 in now hes about 3 in and hes starting to turn blue im wonderin if hes a blue crawdad?


----------



## NitrousCorvette (May 31, 2004)

> hey nitvette why are u always talking about ur dam gay puffers man
> 
> and crayfish are good cleaners but dont get algae growth i have a crawdad in my feeder tank (death row) and i had him scince he was about 1.5 in now hes about 3 in and hes starting to turn blue im wonderin if hes a blue crawdad?


Shhhhhhhhhhhhhh...........quite grown ups are talking dabreeze.



> crayfish are good cleaners but dont get algae growth





> crawdad in my feeder tank (death row)





> now hes about 3 in and hes starting to turn blue im wonderin if hes a blue crawdad?


What the f*ck is "crayfish good cleaner algae growth? death row tank?














and my final example that dabreeze is a lil boy (or girl, and possibly retarded) is reg crawdads dont turn into blue crayfish. kids please stay in school :laugh:


----------



## ReDraGon-> (May 24, 2004)

umm i had a crawdad that turned blue . he was grey when i bought him but he actually turned blue after like 5 molts,which by the way dont matter scince he is missing









and yea he cleans up the tank good but he cant get the algae off the glass, so thats why i got a pleco :nod:

b ut back to the topic before it was derailed by some people








u should take out those crawfish before your Ps get hurt ,wait till the Ps get a little bigger then throw them back in so ur fish can have some Lobster dinner









edit* typo


----------

